# عجب العجاب في أحمر الشفاه!!



## marcelino (18 مايو 2011)

*عجب العجاب في أحمر الشفاه!!








 
الجمال الداخلي أساس ليشع الجمال الخارجي لكن كثيراً ما تهتم المرأة هذه  الأيام بأن تكون في أبهى صورة جمالية، ومن الأساليب التي تتبعها استخدام  ما يعرف بالمستحضرات التجميلية، فهذه المنتجات تلعب دوراً أساسياً في حياة  النساء اليومية على الرغم من كونها من الكماليات، ولكن هل تساءلنا يوماً من  ماذا صنعت هذه المنتجات؟؟
 لنضع هذه المنتجات تحت المجهر لمعرفة بعض مكوناتها، ولنبدأ  أولاً بأحمر الشفاه:
 يعتبر  أحمر الشفاه مادة تجميلية الأكثر أهمية فمعظم النساء يستخدمنه بشكل يومي  لا يستطعن الاستغناء عنه ، تختلف مكونات أحمر الشفاه تبعاً للنوع وجميعها  تحتوي على بعض المكونات المشتركة في حين أن البعض قد تحتوي أيضاً على  المكونات الطبيعية أو العضوية إلا أن حديثنا سيقتصر على مكونين غريبين وهما  :



 المكون الأول صبغة الكارمين:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 معظم الصبغات التاريخية الداخلة في  صنع أحمر الشفاه كانت طبيعية ومصدرها النباتات, ولكن هناك أيضا بعضالمصادر  العجيبة لمكوناتها وأحدها هو أحد أنواع الحشرات الصحراوية الصغيرة التي  تعيش على نبات الصبار واسمهاالدودة القرمزية (Cochineal‏) وتسمى أيضا  (Dactylopius coccus)، ويتم سحق مجموعات ضخمة من إناث الكوكينيال المجففة  الحوامل لاستخراج مادة شديدة الإحمرار اسمها صبغة الكارمين (حمض  الكارمينيك) وتعرف أيضابـ«E120» أو «دودة الدوالي» أو «الحمض القرمزي». أو  يتم غلي الحشرات المجففة  في الماء الساخنلاستخلاص حمض الكارمينيك ومن ثم  معالجة المحلول ببعض المواد الكيميائية لترسيب حمض الكارمينيك.

 لنشاهد الفيديو التالى :

[YOUTUBE]-guC3_f29bc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE] 

  مسحوق غريب لكنه صحيح!!


 صبغة الكارمين مادة مصنفة في خانة المواد  «الخطيرة» المستعملة حسب التصنيف العالمي، ويتطلب إنتاج كيلوغرام واحد من  الصبغة إلى حوالي 200,000 من إناث الحشرة حيث أن الذكور أصغر حجماً ويتم  التخلص منها لعدم احتوائها على المادة الصبغي الطبيعية للكارماين ، وهو  يستخدم لتلوين مئات المنتجات من مستحضرات تجميلية إلى مواد غذائية, أي أن  بعض الحلوى واللحوم التي نأكلها تحتوي على تلك الحشرات المفرومة لإضافة  اللون الأحمر المميز!!
 ويمكن أن يتسبب ببعض أنواع الحساسية فتظهر على الجلد ، ولكن غير ذلك حميدة جميلة (إلا إذا كنت خنفساء). :t33:


  المكون الثاني قشور الأسماك :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 أحمر الشفاه يحتوي على قشور السمك  ويطلق على العنصر جوهر اللؤلؤ، وهو عنصر فضي يوجد في قشور السمك الذي يدخل  في تكوين أحمر الشفاة لجعلها لامعة، ويتم الحصول على جوهر اللؤلؤ في المقام  الأول من سمك الرنجة وتعد سمكة صغيرة تنتمي لفئة الأسماك شعاعية الزعانف.


  سنذكر الآن بعض من المواد الكيميائية الخطرة في مستحضرات التجميل التي يمكن  أن تكون غير آمنة وتثير مخاوف صحية عديدة عندالتعرض لها بانتظام، ولابد من  التنبه أن لائحة المواد الكيميائية الضارة في مستحضرات التجميل لا نهاية  لها:


  - البروبيلين والجلايكول المستخدمان في الماكياج والصابون والشامبو: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  الآثار: غير قابلة للتحلل ويمكن أن يسبب حب الشباب أو الطفح الجلدي على السطح يعمل بمثابة مرطب.



- الفورمالديهايد المستخدم في تصنيع  صابون حمام الطفل  وتلميع الأظافر:  





الآثار: يحمي مستحضرات التجميل من الفساد وهو مادة مسرطنة، ويعرف بمسمى هيدرانتوين DMDM. 

- قطران الفحم المستخدم لصنع الألوان الاصطناعية في مستحضرات التجميل:  





الآثار: خليط سام يمكن أن يسبب الطفح الجلدي وتهيج في العين والأورام السرطانية. 


- الرصاص والزئبق المستخدمان في مستحضرات التجميل:  





تسبب الكآبة وتحدث ضرر للدماغ والإجهاض، تعمل بمثابة مواد حافظة ويعد الرصاص مكون ضروري في أحمر الشفاه. 


 اكتسبت مستحضرات التجميل شعبية حول العالم كونها تزيد من شعور المرأة  بالثقة والاطمئنان، فمستحضرات التجميل لا تستخدم فقط لرعاية الجلد بل أيضا  لعلاج مشاكل معينة للبشرة. فيمكنك باستخدام منتجات معينة إخفاء البقع  السوداء أو البثور..

ولكن احذري  من كريمات تفتيح البشرة لأنها  تحتوي على نسبة  كبيرة من الزئبق الذي يؤثر على الكبد والكلى لكونه مادة  شديدة السمية، فيجب توخي الحذر أثناء استخدام مستحضرات التجميل والابتعاد  عن تلك التي تحوي مواد كيميائية معقدة  ومسرطنة وإيجاد منتج بديل لها يحوي  الكثير من المكونات الطبيعية كي لا تسبب أي ضرر . ​

- من مقال د.طارق علي فدعق في جريدة عكاظ بتاريخ يوم 1/1/1426 هـ بعنوان : حُمرة*


----------



## marcelino (18 مايو 2011)

*يلا كل واحدة ترمى احمر الشفاه ابو جنيه ونص وتجيب او بخمسه جنيه ههههههههه*​


----------



## sparrow (18 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههه*
*ايه كل البلاوي دي حشرات مفرومة وفورمالدهيد وزئبق*
*ربنا يسامحك يا مارو هنعملنا عقد ههههههه*

*بس فعلا معلومات غريبه *


----------



## أنجيلا (18 مايو 2011)

*كنت بعرف قضية قشور السمك ده... بس الحشرات:smil13:*
*لا.. انا كده مش هستعمل احمر الشفاه ثاني*
*حرام عليك يا مارس يا مفتري*:ranting:


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2011)

القرف دا كله

كدا انا مش هاحط ميك اب تاني خلاص


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 مايو 2011)

*اولا ميرسى خالص على موضوعك بس احب اوضح حاجة الكلام اللى فوق دة سليم وكل حاجة بس فى انوووووووواع كتيرررررر خالص كويسة جداااااا وماركة معروفة بس  هيا غالية شوية يعنى مش 5 جنية ههههههههه*
*هيااااااااا 60 واكتر دة قلم الروج بسسسسسس فاهمنى  *
*لو اى حد محتاج حاجة كويسة ومضمونة بصراحة هو هيدفع ياما بس هيكون ضامنها *
*وميرسى كمان مرة على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2011)

فعلا عجب عجاب
معلومات غريبة 
​


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2011)

معلومات مفيدة وقيمة ، والغريب هو استخدام المواد السامة في مستحضرات التجميل ،يا تري ما فيش هناك بدائل طبيعية لا تسبب الضرر للبشرة والجسم؟؟ ، وخاصة أن استعمال مواد التجميل سمة تمتاز بها المرأة المعاصرة ولا تستطيع الاستغناء عنها، ربما هذه دعوة للتنبه إلى ما تحتويه هذه المنتوجات الكيمائية فلا نفرط في استعمالها.


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2011)

يعععععععععععععع
انا عمرى ماهحط البتاع ده


----------



## marcelino (19 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *ايه كل البلاوي دي حشرات مفرومة وفورمالدهيد وزئبق*
> *ربنا يسامحك يا مارو هنعملنا عقد ههههههه*
> 
> *بس فعلا معلومات غريبه *




*هههههه اوعى تجيبى منه تااانى :2:*​


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> القرف دا كله
> 
> كدا انا مش هاحط ميك اب تاني خلاص


 
ههههههههههههههههه
وانا معاكى 
هههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليك


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *كنت بعرف قضية قشور السمك ده... بس الحشرات:smil13:*
> *لا.. انا كده مش هستعمل احمر الشفاه ثاني*
> *حرام عليك يا مارس يا مفتري*:ranting:




*أحسن خليكي على طبيعتك احسن
*​


----------



## max mike (20 مايو 2011)

*معلومات غريبة
لا ياعم مش هستعمله تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بهزر اوعوا تفتكروا انى بستعمله بجد ​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا أخى الغالى
ربنا يبارك مجهودك
موضوع متكامل​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> القرف دا كله
> 
> كدا انا مش هاحط ميك اب تاني خلاص




*يلا بالشفا اللى بعده :t17:
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *اولا ميرسى خالص على موضوعك بس احب اوضح حاجة الكلام اللى فوق دة سليم وكل حاجة بس فى انوووووووواع كتيرررررر خالص كويسة جداااااا وماركة معروفة بس  هيا غالية شوية يعنى مش 5 جنية ههههههههه*
> *هيااااااااا 60 واكتر دة قلم الروج بسسسسسس فاهمنى  *
> *لو اى حد محتاج حاجة كويسة ومضمونة بصراحة هو هيدفع ياما بس هيكون ضامنها *
> *وميرسى كمان مرة على الموضوع الجميل*​




*ثانكس يا مانا يا غنيه ياللى بتجيبى ابو 60 جنيه هههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> فعلا عجب عجاب
> معلومات غريبة
> ​




*ثانكس كلدانيه نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> معلومات مفيدة وقيمة ، والغريب هو استخدام المواد السامة في مستحضرات التجميل ،يا تري ما فيش هناك بدائل طبيعية لا تسبب الضرر للبشرة والجسم؟؟ ، وخاصة أن استعمال مواد التجميل سمة تمتاز بها المرأة المعاصرة ولا تستطيع الاستغناء عنها، ربما هذه دعوة للتنبه إلى ما تحتويه هذه المنتوجات الكيمائية فلا نفرط في استعمالها.



*اكيد فى منتجات أصح بس غاليه اكيد

ثانكس نيتا نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> يعععععععععععععع
> انا عمرى ماهحط البتاع ده



*هههههههه اوعى
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 مايو 2011)

*الحمد للة بحط الروج من ماى واى اولا
ثانيا بقى مش بحط روج كير بستعمل زبده كاكاو احسن 
وعارفة بقى ان الباقى اعفن 
بس بصراحة مش بخرج من غير كحل وروج مهما قولت او عرفت 
ميرسى للمعلومات مارسلينو
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> وانا معاكى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> حرام عليك




:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *معلومات غريبة
> لا ياعم مش هستعمله تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بهزر اوعوا تفتكروا انى بستعمله بجد ​*




*ههههههههه اتكشفت يا مايكل :new2:
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا أخى الغالى
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك
> موضوع متكامل​




*ثانكس يا باشا نورت
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *الحمد للة بحط الروج من ماى واى اولا
> ثانيا بقى مش بحط روج كير بستعمل زبده كاكاو احسن
> وعارفة بقى ان الباقى اعفن
> بس بصراحة مش بخرج من غير كحل وروج مهما قولت او عرفت
> ...



*ههههه يعنى ماى واى خلاص توكيل اجنبى ياختى :smil12:
*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 مايو 2011)

ميرسى على المعلومات مارسلينوا
والحمدلله مش بحب الحاجات دى


----------

